# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΤΕΕ - ΤΕΛ

## eliastzklr250

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΙ ΤΕΕ - ΤΕΛ. Εταιρεία κατασκευής ηλεκτρονικών υψηλής τεχνολογίας στην περιοχή Σπάτων ζητεί άμεσα να προσλάβει ηλεκτρονικούς από ΤΕΕ ή ΤΕΛ, με εκπληρωμένες τις στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις. Εμπειρία σε ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές RF θα θεωρηθεί επιπλέον προσόν, βιογραφικά στο account@opthellas.com

----------

mikemtb (16-06-22)

----------

